# Look HSC 5 vs HSC 4



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

undefined

Any one know which HSC fork is stiffer? I weigh 190 lbs and am looking for the stiffest option. Thank you so much.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

i posted frame stiffnesses in another post but didn't have time to do the fork stiffnesses
but here you go for those forks and some competition
(this compares raw strength and strength to weight ratio, Look leads all other forks on the market in terms of strength to weight ratio, even their old hsc1 that is 8yrs old is better)

they are 

model grams frontal rigidity lateral rigidity frontal vs weight lateral vs weight

hsc 5 295 95 46 32.30% 15.59%
hsc 4 330 100 47 30.30% 14.24%
hsc 3 360 85 45 23.61% 12.50%
hsc 1 350 70 40 20.00% 11.43%
others

easton 300 85 34 28.33% 11.33%
c40 420 85 38 20.24% 9.05%
kuota 382 79 30 20.68% 7.85%
Giant 353 88 30 24.93% 8.50%


----------



## sunninho (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice work. Can you include the Reynolds Ouzo Pro, True Temper Alpha Q and possibly the Real Design HP? Also, is the Easton the EC90?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The numbers are one thing, but I have ridden both. The HSC4 was much more solid feeling under my 170 pound frame. Handled like it was on rails. The HSC5 is a great fork, don't get me wrong, but the 4 was a better road racer for a bigger guy.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

Well if you look at sirbikealot's table (specifically the two columns after the weight) the HSC4 is a bit stiffer than HSC5 regardless of weight. 

So that would make you, spooky, like the princess and the pea of forks!


----------

